# تطويب للقديسة مريم لمار إسحق السريانى...(بمناسبة تذكار السيدة العذراء اليوم)



## ABOTARBO (29 أبريل 2010)

*تطويب للقديسة مريم لمار إسحق السريانى...

إفرحى ! إفرحى أيتها السيدة أم الرحمة والحياة والعذوبة ورجائنا;
إليكِ نصرخ نحن أبناء حواء فى المنفى !
نتطلع إليكِ فى تنهد وعويلِِِ فى وادى الحزن هذا.
لذلك فلتحولى عينيك الحنونتين إلينا,
يا أيتها المدافعة عنا
وبهذه النظرة إظهرى لنا يسوع , الثمرة المباركة لرحمتك 
يا أيتها العذراء مريم العذبة!
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أبريل 2010)

بركه صلوات ام النور فلتكن مع جميعنا 
شكرا ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أبريل 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> بركه صلوات ام النور فلتكن مع جميعنا
> شكرا ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 أبريل 2010)

الله حلوه اوي اوي بجد

احلي تطويب سمعته لمريم العذراء

الرب يبارك حياتك

سلام


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أبريل 2010)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> الله حلوه اوي اوي بجد
> 
> احلي تطويب سمعته لمريم العذراء
> 
> ...


----------



## kalimooo (29 أبريل 2010)




----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (29 أبريل 2010)

امين


شكرا عالصلاة الطيبة 
ربنا يتقبلها من الجميع
مودتي​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 أبريل 2010)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> امين
> 
> 
> شكرا عالصلاة الطيبة
> ...


----------

